# Schneehöhe Feldberg???



## Harald (22. Dezember 2001)

Hi!
Weiss vielleicht jemand von euch wo man die Aktuelle Schneehöhe vom Grossen Feldberg erfahren kann?? (Am liebsten per WWW, zur not auch Telefon..)
Wär super wenn ihr einen Tipp hättet!
mfg
Harald


----------



## Matrix (22. Dezember 2001)

ca. 15cm waren es auf dem Fuchstanz.......und noch Schneefall...........war ganz schön anstrengend zu fahren.......morgen soll es noch sonne dazugeben.............

..........taugen diese Spikes-Reifen (Schwalbe =) bei Schnee was ?  DM 125,-- das Stück haben mich bisher vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (22. Dezember 2001)

spikes helfen nur bei eis was ... schon bei 5 cm schneeauflage helfen die null komma nichts leider ....


----------



## DagobertDuck (23. Dezember 2001)

Infos unter http://www.hochtaunus.net/bergwacht/links.htm
z.Z. gibt es keine Messwerte im WWW
Fuchstanz 15cm Stand:22.12 17:00 (war oben)
Heute wahrscheinlich 20-25cm


----------



## Chriz (28. Dezember 2001)

wir haben den spikereifen getestet -> www.freeride-bs.de


----------



## DagobertDuck (29. Dezember 2001)

Gr. Feldberg 40cm    
Fuchstanz    30cm   
Falkenstein  20cm  
Nebenwege rund um den Feldberg sind nicht befahrbar.
(der Schnee steht bis zum Bremsschuh 
Alle Wege zum Fuchstanz und Fuchstanz - gr. Feldberg sind ok. (festgefahrene Schneedecke mit teilweise Eis drunter, etwas für Fullys, es holpert sehr!)
Stand 29.12 18:00


----------



## itz (31. Dezember 2001)

hr3 videotexttafel (  ich liebe dieses Wort ) 181.
Gruss Chris


----------



## Harald (31. Dezember 2001)

THX Itz! 
Das war genau das, was ich gesucht hab


----------



## Super7 (13. Januar 2002)

Bis vor kurzem gabs es bei www.wetteronline.de immer die Schneehöhe vom Feldberg.
Jetzt leider nicht mehr. Aber dafür kann man im Rückblick die Höchsttemperatur, Tiefsttemperatur usw. nachschauen und jede Stunde wird das aktuelle Wetter angegeben.
Die Seite ist echt Spitze !!!


----------

